# Disc vs Belt Sander??



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm in the market for a stationary sander but can't for the life of me figure out what the tradeoffs are between a disc and a belt sander. What is each better/worse at? Thoughts?

-Jeff (Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum)


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I use a floor model belt sander all the time. It has a disk sander attachment but I found it to be so useless I took it off to get it out of the way.

Other may have a different experience so I'd look for multiple points of view.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

phinds said:


> I use a floor model belt sander all the time. It has a disk sander attachment but I found it to be so useless I took it off to get it out of the way.
> 
> Other may have a different experience so I'd look for multiple points of view.


I second this.:thumbsup:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a 6" bench top sander with a disk. (This disk almost is never used.) The belt is mainly used for shaping and rounding.

I have a 12" disk sander and it is used for shaping convex curves. (Use a spindle sander for concave curves.)

I was given a brand new PC 4" hand belt sander that almost never is used. (Too aggressive, too hard to control and a good way to ruin a project.)


----------



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

rrich said:


> I have a 12" disk sander and it is used for shaping convex curves. (Use a spindle sander for concave curves.)


I totally get this functionality for a disc sander, but why couldn't you also do that on a belt sander?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

buktotruth said:


> I totally get this functionality for a disc sander, but why couldn't you also do that on a belt sander?


Jeff,
You could however if you want rounded edges that are square to the face, a disk sander is makes the process much easier. If I had a belt edge sander I would probably use that rather than the disk sander. But one of those babys takes up a lot of space.


----------



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

I understand how a disc sander may be better for rounding a corner relative to a face, but what about using something like this: http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...ooglebase-_-D25X-_-100061671&locStoreNum=4136

It got good reviews in FWW or PWW (I can't remember) and seems to handle most tasks.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

buktotruth said:


> I understand how a disc sander may be better for rounding a corner relative to a face, but what about using something like this: http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...ooglebase-_-D25X-_-100061671&locStoreNum=4136
> 
> It got good reviews in FWW or PWW (I can't remember) and seems to handle most tasks.


Yes that would work rather well. Just remember to check the accuracy of the table to the belt before starting.

The Ridgid was not available when I purchased my disk and spindle sanders.

BTW - The early models of the Ridgid received a lot of bad press when they first came out. I do not know how they are today. I don't recall seeing anything that would be considered a "Good" review, however I do not read FWW.

There are a few negative reviews on the HD site. While not deal killers, they are worth reading. I know that the comments about the aluminum table would be a deal breaker for me. (But that's just me.)

The belt comment could probably be fixed by using a good belt.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

i have one of those ridgid sanders and for 200 you cant go wrong it works great and i use it all the time plus it has a life time warrenty


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I have always used a belt/disc combo machine. I use both the belt and disc about even. It's a very versatile tool, and having both to use is beneficial. I picked up an extra table so it doesn't have to be swapped.












 







.


----------

